# Need penn 525 bearings



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Here we go.

Just to show that I claim to be -no pro-

I was cleaing my 25 mag reels yesterday and one of the open bearings let go. Now I need new ones.

So, anyone have any recommendations? Sites to buy from, etc? Oh, most importantly, sizes.

I have in mind trying the new hybrid abec 5's.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

These guys are the best there is - by far the best bearings for any reels these are the ones I use for everything

http://www.bocabearings.com/main1.a...&bc=SK&type=K&cat=rccrossrefguide&pg=5&mfr=65


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Gracias!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

You are welcome - bearings arent cheap to replace -especialy good ones. I think you will be pleased. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Just remember that the 525 has two different (3 actually) sized bearings in it. 

The only ones I would upgrade to ceramics or other high cost bearing are the spool bearings.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I also tend to buy all my bearings from the guys at Boca Bearings.

I buy all my tourny (full ceramics) bearings from them and they also have their Lightning series of ceramic hybrids, good bit cheaper than full ceramics and should suffice for a fishing reel.

The 525 takes a slightly odd size, I have bought from Hatteras Outfitters, and I think HJ also carries the right size for the 525, but I'd check with Boca first.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Go to your local penn dealer. They should run you around 7.50 a piece.


----------

